# income



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone this is our first time on here,my wife myself and the kids are moving to Cyprus from Scotland. we are thinking about baying two or three properties to rent out for an income do you think we would make enough money to live. thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

si&#8736 said:


> Hi everyone this is our first time on here,my wife myself and the kids are moving to Cyprus from Scotland. we are thinking about baying two or three properties to rent out for an income do you think we would make enough money to live. thanks


Hi, welcome to the forum,
Whether you would make enough income would depend on whether you would have mortgages on the properties and whether you are thinking of short term or long term lets.
Also how old are your children? Would they be going to local schools or private schools?
There are a great many things to consider.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## si&ang (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi, there would be no mortgage's,and no preference to long term or short term lets,and the kids will go to private schools there, money there for that. thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

si&#8736 said:


> Hi, there would be no mortgage's,and no preference to long term or short term lets,and the kids will go to private schools there, money there for that. thanks


If the money for schooling is available seperately from any income from renting you may find that you can just about manage on rental of 3 properties. A lot will depend on how much of a back up income you have.


----------

